# Something I learned about Progressive Insurance today.



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Thought I would put this up for any of you that have Progressive Insurance through Progressive Direct ( No local agent ). I had a forum guy come in today with a Auto and boat policy through Direct Progressive and he wanted to see if I could lower his costs. I went straight to MY Progressive rating site ( I had an earlier experience that made me think of doing this) And low and behold between the two policies with the exact same coverages I saved him over $1000 per SIX MONTHS not per year. Now I have no idea why this is what it is but if I were insured by Progressive Direct I would call an Independent agent and have them re-rate your policy.*

*And I'm sorry if there are any Progressive " Insiders" on here that don't agree with me posting this but you should be offering the same rates to ALL insureds in the same demographic. Don't get me wrong I'm ok with getting more business and I love the way Progressive handles claims and their CS and retention is awesome.*

*Anyone that wants to can call me at 850-862-8644.*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That's crazy. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I will be sending you my agent transfer letter tomorrow. Forgot about till this post.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

What if it is boat only? Are the savings still significant?


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Turtle are u an agent?


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

x2 Turtle

I am moving to FL from GA in 2 weeks and will need my whole policy rewritten. PM with your business info if you are.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

So Mr. Turtle,
Since I too have my auto insurance thru Progressive Direct...................
How can I have you do what you did in the O.P. ?


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Progressive Insurance sucks! I will never consider doing business with them again.

Years ago I was auto insurance shopping and the agent quoted me a price that was quite a bit cheaper than my current insurance. I paid a deposit of 1/3 and the remaining was to be monthly. About 7-10 days after that I get a letter saying I didn't qualify for the rate quoted (I had NO accidents, NO tickets, NO claims)
Their new rate in the letter was MUCH higher than the insurance I had previously.

When I went in to see the agent to find out what was going on, he confirmed the much higher rate. I told him to drop the insurance and give me the money back, I was told he couldn't do that as the 2 months of insurance I paid for was only covering their paperwork costs!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Crap, I didn't see all these questions. Any one who wants help call 850 862 8644. And yes I'm an agent.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Randy, you sir had a bad agent. I would have handled that for you even if I had to write a letter saying it was my fault. I dont treat my insureds like that. Call me.


----------

